# June issue of BSD Magazine



## alangloi (Jun 12, 2009)

I was hoping to have my subscription started with the June issue of BSD Magazine as FreeBSD was the main topic for this issue (I thought).  My four-issue subscription has not started, and no one is answering emails.  Has the June issue come out, or have they "folded"? 

My local Barnes and Noble last carried their issues (once) last year, and Borders is where I normally pick up a copy is a 45 minute drive.  Thus I was trying to have it sent by mail, which would save me both time and money.


----------



## anomie (Jun 12, 2009)

Dunno about the BSD magazine, but I was looking on their forums and saw this. 

Good luck. I hope it has not "folded".


----------



## alangloi (Jun 15, 2009)

I received a response from the subscription service today, which is good news.  I did go to Borders over the weekend but they still had issue 4 on sale, which I had purchased from them a few months ago. I am looking forward to receiving the new issue in my mail box.


----------

